# Projector or LED/Plasma



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Hi all, new to the site and I am in the middle of a rec room home theater remodel. It was a complete gut of the room and re re framed, drywalled, etc. I am getting closer to the fun stage of setting up my home theater and I'm starting to look at components. I have access to dealer pricing on the items I plan to use is why i have chosen them. My plan was to use a 84 to 110 screen and a HD projector as my only source of viewing. The space will not be a dedicated theater room and will be used in all sorts of lighting. The room is in my basement but has 3 large windows that will give off a light of a lot of day light, I do plan to buy some decent blinds. I believe I've already answered my own question, but solely using a projector would not be good in a well light room and closing the blinds would become a pain in the . So that would even me with getting a smaller flat screen for when i do not want the projector. I was budgeting about 1000 (Canadian) for projector and screen, if I have to add a decent flat screen in that budget it's blows it. 

The plan was to expand onto the old rec room doubling the size, allowing for a kids play area, computer station and a my favorite part a home theater. Adding the washroom off the play area while leaving enough room for wood storage. I am using 
Delta FL subfloor with 12mm Laminate directly on top.

Details on the Home Theater

Epson POWERLITE HOME CINEMA 710HD 




















> Image Brightness 2800 ANSI lumen
> Image Aspect Ratio 4:3; 16:9; 16:10


Infocus 109" 16:9 Screen










The Tv I'm looking at if I do not go with the projector and smaller flat screen

Toshiba 55L6200U 55" Class 1080P 3D LED HD TV


Sorting out the sound system at the moment, I have a Pioneer 5.1 Surround sound but I'm looking to something a little better.

These are the ceiling mount speakers I am considering

Pinnacle K6 9"









Trying to figure out what to do with the sub woofer, thinking in the closet below the cabinet. 

This is the only sub woofer my supplier has in stock, the rest are long ETA's

Pinnacle PS Sub 225









Still have to figure out a receiver. I was hoping to use the Pioneer receiver to save a few bucks. 

old rec room


























The old storage room next the rec room after a little demo










And with the walls all out










How the room is currently, just about ready to prime and paint

Entrance and computer area










The area with the TV and cabinet is a large closet, I have it framed on the inside wall for a built in cabinet for the DVD blu ray, cable box, receiver etc. Just have to out the hole out in the drywall. This is also the kids play area.









The screen for the projector and where I would mount a flat screen would be on the wall behind the storage cabinet.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Had pictures in that post, did I do something wrong?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack!!! With the way your going to be using the room and the light situation your probably best off going with an LED


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

If the lumens on the projector is high enough, lighting might not be to much of an issue. My projector is 1400 lumens ad is very bright. I have moderate light coming in from a window and it still looks fantastic. The color of your walls can make a difference on that as well. I painted my walls a dark charcoal grey.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You must have 5 posts to upload pictures and then it usually takes a few hrs after you have reached 5 posts before you are released to post photos. Its to prevent spam and other problems.

There is no substitution for size, although displays can have better contrast in a room with some ambient light a large screen with projector is an awesome way to go.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

pasty64 said:


> Hi all, new to the site and I am in the middle of a rec room home theater remodel. It was a complete gut of the room and re re framed, drywalled, etc. I am getting closer to the fun stage of setting up my home theater and I'm starting to look at components. I have access to dealer pricing on the items I plan to use is why i have chosen them. My plan was to use a 84 to 110 screen and a HD projector as my only source of viewing. The space will not be a dedicated theater room and will be used in all sorts of lighting. The room is in my basement but has 3 large windows that will give off a light of a lot of day light, I do plan to buy some decent blinds. I believe I've already answered my own question, but solely using a projector would not be good in a well light room and closing the blinds would become a pain in the . So that would even me with getting a smaller flat screen for when i do not want the projector. I was budgeting about 1000 (Canadian) for projector and screen, if I have to add a decent flat screen in that budget it's blows it.
> 
> The plan was to expand onto the old rec room doubling the size, allowing for a kids play area, computer station and a my favorite part a home theater. Adding the washroom off the play area while leaving enough room for wood storage. I am using
> Delta FL subfloor with 12mm Laminate directly on top.
> ...


Images above now.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use my Epson 1080 for everything... surfing the web, movies, and TV. There is nothing better IMO than to watch a movie on a really large screen. I am running 16x9 134" and loving every minute of it. I go through a bulb once a year but I have had this projector since it was new... So the yearly cost of around $300 is not bad at all. The only way I will get rid of the projector is if a LED projector with the quality of image and brightness of the SIM2 get down to under $5k. We also have a LG LED FP but we hardly ever even turn it on. Go big and you will never go back!


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Lots more progress, almost done the renovation and I will soon be getting into the home theater aspect. Still undecided as to what use for viewing, projector and screen or a larger LED/ LCD / Plasma. My budget at the moment is pretty much gone due to some plumping surprises. So what I plan to do is move a 40" LCD out of our bedroom that we never use and put it in the rec room. What I also am considering is buying a cheaper non HD projector for temporary use, like a ViewSonic PJD5223. Will that do a decent enough job for watching movies with a 84" to 92" screen. Once I have the fund for a better projector I can re purpose the cheaper one for work use. Any suggestions for a cheap projector?


Scene pictures I've finished the flooring and all the molding.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How much are you budgeting for a cheap projector (is it still $1k?)? You could look at getting a refurbished older projector and then when you can afford it get a nice new one. Here are some Epson refurbished projectors...
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/BuyEpson/ccProductCategory.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=-16762


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I would say to get a projector. You can get a light cannon like the Epson 8350 for around a grand and paint your front wall to use as a screen. I would and I did


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I got lucky with mine. I traded a guitar I don't use anymore for an Optoma HD65 on Craigslist. The guitar was only worth about $350. The bulb on the projector only had about 60 hrs on it.


----------

